

 Why you need a proper and fundamental education to be successful in life [2007] - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/01/why-you-need-proper-and-fundamental.html

======
te_platt
Especially interesting for those who remember this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=303780>

------
charlesju
My take is this. You can make a ton of money without a formal education, but
getting a formal education just improves your odds. If that stoner turned his
life around and went to Yale then went to India, I'm sure he could have ended
up the same. This is correlation, not causation.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Except if his education somehow make him say "gross!", in which case he would
have missed this particular opportunity. (I agree, with you, by the way.)

------
aik
This joke only works if "success == having lots of money" in your book.

~~~
raganwald
I suggest to you that the joke also works if you strongly disagree with the
equivalence between success and money. It probably falls flat with people who
are indifferent to the relationship.

------
icefox
Do people still think an M3 means success? Maybe 10 years ago, but these days
M3's are mostly leased cars so the sense of exclusiveness / luxury seems gone.

~~~
ardit33
nah. I see a ton of kids, that don't make much money, scraping enough to buy
one. But probably a Maserati Quatroporte will though.

~~~
wallflower
The rich people I know personally drive the Mercedes-Benz E-320.

